# 12yr old old with 170IQ



## GothicCandle

http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelo...r-old-astrophysics-prodigy-the-skys-the-limit

Jake has Some Questions for Einstein on Yahoo! Video


----------



## debbie5

This baby was obviously switched at birth.


----------



## Rahnefan

My kid likes to hit things with his head.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> This baby was obviously switched at birth.


with what?


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

This kid is amazing. He lives within 10 miles of my house too, I just found out.


----------



## GothicCandle

MacabreRob said:


> This kid is amazing. He lives within 10 miles of my house too, I just found out.


Cool!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Maybe he can help you figure out the square footage of your haunt, Rob. :zombie:

oy...I am lucky if I can add 2 single digits together and get a correct sum.


----------



## debbie5

GothicCandle said:


> with what?


..with another baby. This cannot be his birth family. LOL.


----------



## tonguesandwich

In laymans terms 
It is the speed of all massless particles and associated fields in a vacuum!The "c" is the constant in a vacuum. it is predicted by the current theory to be the gravitational waves. Directional. There are things faster then the speed of light (X-rays) but they are absent of matter. Duh! Go back to playing your playstation.


----------



## debbie5

tonguesandwich said:


> In laymans terms
> It is the speed of all massless particles and associated fields in a vacuum!The "c" is the constant in a vacuum. it is predicted by the current theory to be the gravitational waves. Directional. There are things faster then the speed of light (X-rays) but they are absent of matter. Duh! Go back to playing your playstation.


Why does he not understand about light going "sideways"?? Particles, kid. Particles.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Kids these days just don't get their physics! Geez....


----------



## debbie5

If he wants to impress people, have him discover a way to get a spaghetti suace stain out of a poly-cotton shirt.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

tonguesandwich said:


> In laymans terms
> It is the speed of all massless particles and associated fields in a vacuum!The "c" is the constant in a vacuum. it is predicted by the current theory to be the gravitational waves. Directional. There are things faster then the speed of light (X-rays) but they are absent of matter. Duh! Go back to playing your playstation.


X-radiation is a form of light, and are therefore constrained to _c_... Tachyons are a theorical partical that can only go faster than _c_.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can do add ups and take aways


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I can do Gazentuhs

2 gazentuh 4 2 times

I don't know how much that kid got right but I was thinking at only 12..he couldn't possibly have read everything on the subject. And I am sure there are lots of research papers on any theory out there.

I practically flunked physics and chemistry so what do I know?


----------



## GothicCandle

Haunted Bayou said:


> I can do Gazentuhs
> 
> 2 gazentuh 4 2 times
> 
> I don't know how much that kid got right but I was thinking at only 12..he couldn't possibly have read everything on the subject. And I am sure there are lots of research papers on any theory out there.
> 
> I practically flunked physics and chemistry so what do I know?


it depends on his reading ability. While the famous savant Kim Peek did have a lot of problems as well, he was able to read with both eyes separately, as in while one eye read the left page the other eye would read the right and if you quizzed him afterward he could tell you exactly what he had just read, as in word for word, in perfect order.(and he would never forget) He did that with normal books, as well as phone books for his enjoyment. Most people who are highly intelligent like that have other issues, Like this boy has Asperger's syndrome . One theory(among many) of why this happens is when one part of the brain doesn't work or connect in a "normal" way another part get stronger and better used than "normal" people who have about equal in all abilities. Another theory of course is that since people with faults/differences are often ether outcasted or simply prefer their own company than they, instead of being social, simply immerse themselves in their own thoughts and concentrate much more on figuring out puzzles than "normal" people care to try. Since autism is a "spectrum" than people can be all sorts of levels, like Daniel Tammet and Kim Peek.


----------



## tonguesandwich

MacabreRob said:


> X-radiation is a form of light, and are therefore constrained to _c_... Tachyons are a theorical partical that can only go faster than _c_.


The phase velocity of X-rays through most glasses can routinely exceed c, but such waves do not convey any information.

^ Hecht, E (1987). Optics (2nd ed.). Addison-Wesley. p. 62. ISBN 0-201-11609-X.


----------



## Dr Morbius

tonguesandwich said:


> The phase velocity of X-rays through most glasses can routinely exceed c, but such waves do not convey any information.
> 
> ^ Hecht, E (1987). Optics (2nd ed.). Addison-Wesley. p. 62. ISBN 0-201-11609-X.


Tonguesandwich..(a username I happen to love, BTW, for it's implications..lol!)

is correct, but only under anomalous dispersion such as those wavelengths of light passing through a lens, however rarely are lenses found in nature. It can be assumed that under normal circumstances that all wavelengths of light found in NATURE are constrained by "C".


----------



## debbie5

I have girl parts. I win.


----------



## tonguesandwich

You do win


----------



## Dark Angel 27

this story really gives me some hope and now everything makes sense.

i have aspergers too and i think that if more people had it, the world would be a much better place.

i would also like to state for the record that aspergers is not mental retardation. it's a social problem. I'm really smart but i don't have many friends and for some reason i repel normal people.

this gives me a lot to think about too.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Depends on his reading ability and access to all of the hundreds of journals out there that aren't on the web. There are lots of abstracts available but a lot of times you can't get the full article without being a member of a professional organization. Then there is all of the archived stuff.

I have no doubt he is a genius. He could be correct...I wouldn't have a clue if he is or isn't or if he has enough information to make a viable theory on his own.

I wish I had about 20 more IQ points or so...I can't remember anything I don't really need at the moment.

uh ...what were we talking about?

oh yeah...debbie5's girl parts.:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle

Dark Angel 27 said:


> this story really gives me some hope and now everything makes sense.
> 
> i have aspergers too and i think that if more people had it, the world would be a much better place.
> 
> i would also like to state for the record that aspergers is not mental retardation. it's a social problem. I'm really smart but i don't have many friends and for some reason i repel normal people.
> 
> this gives me a lot to think about too.


People with autism can be retarded(but often aren't) people with Asperger's ALWAYS have AT LEAST a*verage intelligence* and are often *above average*, Look up information about Daniel Tammet, he has Asperger's and is a genius, he learned to speak Icelandic in 1 week. If you take into account the fact that even the "average" ones can get to be average intelligence when they know NOTHING of some subjects, somehow the subjects they do know pull up the overall score, therefore they are more than likely above average.

And, on the note of repelling people humans like to congregate with people they see themselves in and anyone who doesn't fit a certain level of "normalcy"gets rejected, but also people are all different and sometimes just don't get along. I have awesome friends who do and do not have Asperger's and I've also met people with and without Asperger's who i don't get along with. Wow real average people!

The most annoying type of person in my opinion is the ones who think they are normal and other people are weird in a bad way. I think we need to come up with a word which means weird in a good way, don't you think? I'm weird, your weird, haunter's are weird, the entire world is weird and not all of that is bad.

Everyone becomes who they are because of how they interpret the world around them, people on the autistic spectrum interpret the world in a different way than other people do and because of that it creates a different kind of person.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> People with autism can be retarded(but often aren't) people with Asperger's ALWAYS have AT LEAST a*verage intelligence* and are often *above average*, Look up information about Daniel Tammet, he has Asperger's and is a genius, he learned to speak Icelandic in 1 week. If you take into account the fact that even the "average" ones can get to be average intelligence when they know NOTHING of some subjects, somehow the subjects they do know pull up the overall score, therefore they are more than likely above average.
> 
> And, on the note of repelling people humans like to congregate with people they see themselves in and anyone who doesn't fit a certain level of "normalcy"gets rejected, but also people are all different and sometimes just don't get along. I have awesome friends who do and do not have Asperger's and I've also met people with and without Asperger's who i don't get along with. Wow real average people!
> 
> The most annoying type of person in my opinion is the ones who think they are normal and other people are weird in a bad way. I think we need to come up with a word which means weird in a good way, don't you think? I'm weird, your weird, haunter's are weird, the entire world is weird and not all of that is bad.
> 
> Everyone becomes who they are because of how they interpret the world around them, people on the autistic spectrum interpret the world in a different way than other people do and because of that it creates a different kind of person.


I already knew this. I did do research after I was diagnosed. (in order to understand the sympton's further) and i talked it over with my counciler. true some autistic people might really be retarded, but Aspergers is a social desease, not a mental one.

Essentially, it makes reading social clues hard to pickup on and therefore i sometimes manage to alienate everyone around me.

as for average intelligance, i was making a comment on the article. the boy does have aspergers and he's a math genius.

I have it and i suck at math but i'm awesome at reading and writing ( i can read through a standard sized book in a day and a half and I'm good at writing)

i'm not bragging, just simply making a statement.


----------



## GothicCandle

lol. Don't get offended Dark Angel 27, Im on your side! lol. I was half replying to you and half replying to the thread as a whole.  

People with asperger's are stuck in their own head because they don't read other people. With the inability to have any clue with what other people are thinking it is impossible to not annoy someone, a "normal" person can figure out someone is bored with them or the conversation topic by reading their body language, since a person with asperger's cant then they will annoy people more than a normal person would simply because they do not know the person is already annoyed, they will keep on annoying them till they are told flat out to stop whatever the behavior is. It's the damn faux polite passive aggression culture that I find annoying. Nothing wrong with telling someone flat out that you are bored/annoyed/upset or just need a break. "normal" people are the ones who have issue with being told they are wrong, aspies are awesome by default since aspies are plenty aware of their imperfectness and want to try and correct mistakes but just aren't sure how.


----------



## debbie5

Did I miss where it said he has Asberger's?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> lol. Don't get offended Dark Angel 27, Im on your side! lol. I was half replying to you and half replying to the thread as a whole.


sorry GC. i've been in a seriously negative funk and have been really grumpy lately.



debbie5 said:


> Did I miss where it said he has Asberger's?


But in other ways, he's a little different. Jake, who has an IQ of 170, began solving 5,000-piece jigsaw puzzles at the age of 3, not long after he'd been diagnosed with Asperger's syndrome, a mild form of autism.


----------



## GothicCandle

Dark Angel 27 said:


> sorry GC. i've been in a seriously negative funk and have been really grumpy lately.



hope you cheer up soon  :cheesykin::biggrinkin:



debbie5 said:


> Did I miss where it said he has Asberger's?


from the link


> began solving 5,000-piece jigsaw puzzles at the age of 3, not long after he'd been diagnosed with Asperger's syndrome, a mild form of autism.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

GothicCandle said:


> hope you cheer up soon  :cheesykin::biggrinkin:


thanks GC i'm working on it!


----------

